# DEALS: Genuine OEM Valeo Clutch Kits for S4, A6 and Allroad 2.7T - $224.95!



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

*ALWAYS SAME DAY SHIPPING AT FENDER ROLLER GUY ON CLUTCH KITS!*

















The guy that has made a great name for himself in the South and Central Texas area rolling fenders (my feedback HERE and HERE and HERE speaks for itself) is now offering you the same great pricing and service on the Genuine OEM Valeo Clutch Kits for your 2.7T equipped Audi S4, A6 and Allroad models. These kits are *IN STOCK* and can be picked up from my location in Universal City, Texas or I can ship them to you *SAME DAY* (if ordered before 3PM CST). Need more info on the OEM clutches from Valeo? See below:

Valeo is an OEM supplier to Volkswagen and Audi.

Includes:

* OEM Clutch Disc
* OEM Pilot Bearing
* OEM Pressure Plate
* OEM Throw Out Bearing
* OEM Clutch Alignment Tool

Fits Vehicles Below:

* 2000-2002 Audi S4
* 2001-2002 Audi Allroad
* 2000-2004 Audi A6 2.7T

Order Info:

* $224.95 plus shipping
* 5 for UPS Ground shipping
* PHONE TO ORDER: 210-677-5522
* PAYPAL TO ORDER: [email protected]

*THESE GENUINE OEM VALEO CLUTCH KITS SHIP SAME DAY YOU BUY THEM -- WITH 2-4 BUSINESS DAYS TO YOUR DOOR WITH UPS!*​


----------



## FenderRollerGuy (Sep 12, 2015)

We appreciate the business, folks. 

Remember to feel free to send us a PM if we can help in any way.


----------

